# Any interest?



## Dave Martell (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm thinking about hosting an all day 8hr group sharpening class here in the near future. The cost would be $150. Is anyone interested?


----------



## mkriggen (Sep 25, 2013)

HELL YEAH, I'd be real interested...if it were held in hawaii...:sad0:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 25, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> HELL YEAH, I'd be real interested...if it were held in hawaii...:sad0:




I bet there's a couple of guys we could get together in HI.....but no.....not gonna happen unfortunately.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd be down for Houston Tx. I was thinking about flying out to visit some friends and squeezing a class in, but would not happen this year.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 26, 2013)

Yup. I may be able to find a couple of peeps as well.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Yup. I may be able to find a couple of peeps as well.




That would be awesome!


----------



## brianh (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd totally be in. Would be in Fleetwood? 2 hour drive for me which isn't so bad. Hands-on lessons, as well?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2013)

brianh said:


> I'd totally be in. Would be in Fleetwood? 2 hour drive for me which isn't so bad. Hands-on lessons, as well?




Yup, it'll be here in Fleetwood, PA and yup it'd be hands-on for sure.


----------



## brianh (Sep 26, 2013)

Sweet! Would it be on a weekend? Anything fun to do nearby that my wife and 2 year old might enjoy should they tag along for the road trip? Would be cool if they could come along and find something neat in the area. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2013)

brianh said:


> Sweet! Would it be on a weekend? Anything fun to do nearby that my wife and 2 year old might enjoy should they tag along for the road trip? Would be cool if they could come along and find something neat in the area. Thanks, Dave.



We've always done classes on Saturdays but the pro cooks have had issues with getting off work so we'll have to talk about this.

There's stuff to do around here for sure. really close by are Amish markets, Crystal Cave, and all sorts of other attractions within driving distance depending on your interests.


----------



## brianh (Sep 26, 2013)

Sounds great. Hoping for a weekend but will try and see what can be done if a weekday. Would love to attend this and actually learn from a pro.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2013)

I hope that this works out, I'm really looking forward to it myself.


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just bought and still need to watch the DVD but sometime around Christmas would be great for an all day class for me!


----------



## RiffRaff (Sep 28, 2013)

Wish you could do it, or do an additional one, in New York for all your fans east of Philadelphia. . . . We might even be able to find you a kitchen or classroom up to the task.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 28, 2013)

Bill13 said:


> Just bought and still need to watch the DVD but sometime around Christmas would be great for an all day class for me!




I'm pretty sure this won't happen although I'm not against it, I just don't see the interest.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 28, 2013)

RiffRaff said:


> Wish you could do it, or do an additional one, in New York for all your fans east of Philadelphia. . . . We might even be able to find you a kitchen or classroom up to the task.




Jim's mentioned this to me many times over the last few years, I'm not against this either. If anyone else is interested please speak up.


----------



## brianh (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd do NY for sure. Again, just depends on day.


----------



## pleue (Sep 28, 2013)

my brother is in nyc and would be interested for sure.


----------



## brianh (Sep 28, 2013)

I should add at least for me, NY is possibly more doable on a weekday, too. Make this happen!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm consulting with my NYC connection.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 29, 2013)

Too much work...too many miles.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 29, 2013)

Let's talk dates for a NYC class, looks like we should be able to do this. 

Preferences?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 29, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Yup. I may be able to find a couple of peeps as well.



Rick, could you guys do NYC?


----------



## brianh (Sep 29, 2013)

Any weekend for me. I'd try to play hooky on a weekday if necessary.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 29, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Rick, could you guys do NYC?



Depends on the day of the week.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 29, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Depends on the day of the week.



What's best for you?


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 30, 2013)

Well for me it's Monday, but for my cooks it might be Tuesday.


----------



## brianh (Oct 2, 2013)

Enough interest in this to justify a class, Dave? Here's to hoping...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 2, 2013)

brianh said:


> Enough interest in this to justify a class, Dave? Here's to hoping...




I hate to say it but it's not looking so good but I'm going to press forward and pick a date and see what happens.


----------



## brianh (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks, Dave. Worse comes to worse, do you ever offer half day sessions or similar?

Edit: Meaning one-on-one.


----------



## seryk20 (Oct 3, 2013)

Great!!! I'm interested in this Dave!!!!


----------



## ajrh (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd be up for it too


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 4, 2013)

If you did this in Aug. I would have been all over it. But right now this time of year is not a good idea for me. Maybe sometime in the future.


----------

